# Best months for moving paphs to semi-hydro?



## johnndc (Oct 9, 2006)

I just unpotted a few paphs that I put in s/h this summer. I'm shocked to say they're doing great. I've have bad luck with s/h before, but now am almost convinced that my problem was poor lighting. All my s/h plants are doing well now, including non-paphs.

I'm attaching a pic below of my complex bit-of-everything paph, bulldg type, that is doing amazingly well in s/h - look at those roots - NOT A ONE is bad. I also unpotted another poor struggling thing I put in s/h this summer and it's getting new roots. I know your mileage in s/h may vary, but I'm impressed with what it's doing for my paphs.

So my question is, is there a time of year more suitable for certain kinds of paphs to be transplaned from bark/chc/perlite mix to s/h? I have a few seedlings I'd like to try, including armeniacum, perhaps some sanderianum crosses and others. Does anyone have any indication that certain paphs are no-nos in s/h, but also is there a season where certain paphs are growing roots more readily?







Thanks all, JOHN


----------



## Heather (Oct 9, 2006)

The only piece of advice I have ever heard regarding this is to make sure there is new active root growth when you repot into S/H.


----------



## MoreWater (Oct 9, 2006)

hey John - curious to know what it looked like when you put it in S/H. How did the old roots fare? What potting medium was it in before?

and on what will / will not do well, I'm curious about the ones that want cold temps in the winter. Will they still be ok with water in the reservoir? (I'm still considering putting some Aussie dens in s/h)


----------



## johnndc (Oct 9, 2006)

Honestly, I don't recall what the roots looked like - though I suspect they were a bit fewer in number, or shorter, than they are now - I can tell there's fresh root growth at the ends, by the color. Interestingly, I do seem to remember there were already a lot of roots and only ONE died in the semi-hydro, all the rest adapted and went along for the ride. 

As for cold-growing plants, I know some folks say that they think s/h may help because the roots stay cooler all the time, though there is that cold weather/wet combo danger


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 10, 2006)

A few days ago, I had a conversation with Tom Kalina about repotting Paphs. He said they repot theirs when the sun is on the wax, never on the wane. Last year, I repotted many Paphs into S/H in the Fall. Mayber that's why most didn't do so well.


----------



## Ron-NY (Oct 10, 2006)

(I'm still considering putting some Aussie dens in s/h)
I have my kingianums in s/h and they love it!!


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Oct 10, 2006)

I would assume the best time to repot is when the roots are showing growth. If I were trying it for the first time I would try it in the spring time. The only important thing, is to keep the old roots in the top 1/4 of the pot. I have my my complete collection of over 800 orchids in s/h. Most of these are paphs. The only genera not in s/h are the Vanda's. Even on those I have a couple of flasks of Vanda's in s/h. It the only way I saved a few of them. I personally repot everything I get no matter what time of year. I don't care of its in bud or flower. The sooner the better. The plants with the smallest and shortest roots take to it the easiest.

Hope this helps


----------



## MoreWater (Oct 10, 2006)

Ron-NY said:


> I have my kingianums in s/h and they love it!!


Thanks Ron!


----------

